# Остеохондроз, грыжа L4-L5. Я в замешательстве, что делать?



## александра парменовна (8 Окт 2016)

Впервые я узнала что такое боли в спине в феврале 2015 года, когда, находясь на рабочем месте поняла , что больше не могу сидеть за компьютером из за сильных болей.   В обеденный перерыв побежала в поликлинику. Выслушав характер моих болей участковый терапевт сообщила что у меня остеохондроз и назначила лечение: комбилипен, волтарен, магнезия внутривенно. Рентген показал остеохондроз поясничного отдела. На больничном я находилась почти месяц, боли слегка уменьшились, но не прошли совсем. В итоге терапевт заявила, мол хватит болеть выписываю тебя на работу. Пришлось работать с болями. Как то со временем все прошло, в конце апреля 2015 я забеременела, выносила и сама родила сыночка. Боль в спине во время беременности меня больше не посещала. Сын родился в январе 2016. В апреле у меня снова запобаливала спина, но мне было не до болей, я занималась ребенком. Поболев около двух недель,спина прошла без всякого лечения. И вот в конце сентчбря боли появились вновь стали сильнее и сильнее как в 2015 году. В один чудесный вечер я взяла сына и не смогла разогнуться, валялась на полу поднималась по стенке, боли в принципе не очень сильные, но невозможно встать если присела. Не могу поднимать ребенка. На следующий день я побежала на мрт. Оказалась у меня медианно парамедианая правосторонняя грыжа сегмента l4 l5.

 

0,5 см по секвестирующему типу. Секвестр с каудальным распространениеи до 0,6 см. Первый невролог мне заявил что нужно собирать вещички и срочно ехать на операцию. Я проплакала всю ночь и на утро пошла на прием к другому неврологу. Тот сказал что можно полечить но не знает чем т.к.я кормлю грудью. Третий невролог долго думал и сказал что нужна консультация нейрохирурга, но в нашем городе такого нет. Диск мрт и заключение сейчас отправлены в областной цент. Невролог все же склоняется к операции, намекая на то что если секвестр отвалится то я стану калекой. Я купила корсет и апликатор ляпко. В принципе я хожу, варю, гуляю т.е. боли уменьшились , боли не сильные хоть никакими медикаментами сильными не лечусь, натираю спину фастум гелем и сделала три укола мильгамы. Что мне делать я не знаю. Чем полечиться чтобы не усугубить свое положение ? Или может у меня все не так страшно как меня запугали наши доблестные доктора. Можно ли в моем случае что то сделать чтобы докормить ребенка грудью до года и обойтись без лекарств или нужно отваживать ребенка от груди и срочно лечиться пока не поздно. Помогите советом!


----------



## Ирфар (8 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте ,Александра !
Похоже мы с Вами сестры по несчастью .
У меня похожая ситуация .разница только  что у меня рецидив после операции по удалению секвестрированной грыжи L4/L5
Сейчас тоже ищу варианты как отложить операцию 
И тоже хочу докормить сына-мы родились в мае- хотя бы до нового года .
До первой операции я перепробовала все виды лечения-сопротивлялась целый год -пока не 
Слегла окончательно .
И теперь вот тоже ищу варианты как отсрочить повторную операцию 
Или можно ли будет возобновить кормление после операции 
Вообщем вопросов много,а ответов пока нет.
Предлагаю делиться мнениями


----------



## александра парменовна (8 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте, Ирфар. Делиться мнениями, да, конечно. Может сообща, что и решим. Скажите, а в прошлый раз Вы пытались лечиться а не оперироваться или без вариантов решили делать операцию? Я вот просто думаю есть ли шанс вообще не оперировать или этот злощастный секвестр просто дело времени и его все равно прийдется убрать?


----------



## Ирфар (8 Окт 2016)

Пыталась я бороться с грыжей 
Но становилось только хуже
Прошла блокады ,мануальщика,неврологов
На операцию решилась потому что уже ходить не могла из за невыносимой боли 
Да и подруга оперировалась успешно именно в Боткинской и без имплантов.кстати на тот Момент Ее дочери было около полугода ,но она уже не кормила .
Не знаю но думаю это вопрос времени


----------



## александра парменовна (8 Окт 2016)

Печально!


----------



## Ирфар (8 Окт 2016)

Печально -не то слово !
Маленьким деткам это не объяснишь (((
 им нужна  веселая и подвижная Мама.
Это ведь самый важный период !!!
Я так надеялась что все позади 
А все снова по второму кругу 
И непонятно может и третий будет


----------



## александра парменовна (8 Окт 2016)

Я вообще нн могу представить как теперь жить. Не могу поднять сыночка, он подролзает тянет ручки, а его не берут. Если еще и грудь отобрать...Плачу. хоть бы кто что то посоветовал. В нашем городишке и доктооов то нормальнвх нет. Что же делать?!


----------



## Пыжик (8 Окт 2016)

Поднимать сына вам нельзя категорически.
А вот избежать операции вполне, симптомы ж терпимые)
Я столкнулась с грыжей когда дочке было 8 мес, и с такими симптомами как у вас об операции и не помышляла.
Так что прорветесь)


----------



## Ирфар (8 Окт 2016)

Зачем вы даёте надежду? Вы ж не врач ? 
Если уже нестерпимая боль в спине и ногах и невозможность полноценно жить   -только операция!
Это скажет любой вменяемый врач


----------



## александра парменовна (8 Окт 2016)

Правда? Значит есть надежда? А как Вы победили болезнь? Может подскажете с чего начать? Очень хочу бороться, но не знаю как


----------



## Пыжик (8 Окт 2016)

*Ирфар*, где вы увидели, что автор пишет о нестерпимой боли?
По описанию, все терпимо.
Рекомендую найти на форуме девушку Кассандру и ее посты, сразу поймёте, что у вас далеко не все так плохо  и не из такого выкарабкиваются


----------



## александра парменовна (8 Окт 2016)

А как же получить совет врача? У нас мне больше не с кем советоваться, нет врачей нейрохирургов.


----------



## Пыжик (8 Окт 2016)

*александра парменовна*, Саша, у меня в итоге закончилось все операцией, но я не могла уже ходить просто, я падала на улице на снег от боли, выходя на площадку с ребенком.
И это случилось уже после более 2 лет борьбы с грыжей.
А до этого момента вполне неплохо жилось.
Лечиться лекарствами у меня не было возможности до 2 лет ребенка, и боли тогда плавно уходили в течение полугода сами.


александра парменовна написал(а):


> А как же получить совет врача? У нас мне больше не с кем советоваться, нет врачей нейрохирургов.


Напишите врачам в личном профиле, с ссылкой на тему. Так выйдет побыстрее.
И оставьте панику!


----------



## александра парменовна (8 Окт 2016)

Ясно,спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2016)

александра парменовна написал(а):


> Я вообще нн могу представить как теперь жить. Не могу поднять сыночка, он подролзает тянет ручки, а его не берут. Если еще и грудь отобрать...Плачу. хоть бы кто что то посоветовал. В нашем городишке и доктооов то нормальнвх нет. Что же делать?!


 Присядьте и возьми ребёнка на руки. Сидя, держи сколько влезет!


----------



## александра парменовна (9 Окт 2016)

Вот проблема только, что сидеть я не могу, больно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2016)

!?


----------



## Viktoria0502 (9 Окт 2016)

Я,помнится,в молодости и лежа кормила,когда сил не было сидеть.......Можно еще корсет надевать,очень помогает при болях в пояснице.
Пластырь версатис,там только лидокаин,спросите у своего врача.
Может быть, еще какие нибудь обезболивающие мази можно.


----------



## александра парменовна (10 Окт 2016)

Да, я только лежа кормлю. Спасибо большое за советы


----------



## Екатерина79 (1 Ноя 2016)

я тоже лежа всегда кормила - удобно и маме и ребенку


----------



## Касаткин Денис (2 Ноя 2016)

Снимки покажете?


----------



## La murr (3 Ноя 2016)

*александра парменовна*, покажите докторам имеющиеся снимки, разместив их в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

